# Mooshum



## let_it_be_a_photo (Mar 26, 2009)

A photo of my grandpa. Mooshum means grandpa in Cree, my Native language here in Northern Ontario. Any critic is welcome.





I wish I took a wider shot of him, because I could only crop it to this biggest size after straightening it. I wanted the bowl, a little more of his arm and his fingers to be in the shot, because now I feel it's cut off. Comments are appreciated


----------



## ValDR (Mar 27, 2009)

Is interesting what you have tried with this one. Unfortunatly you have taken this photo in contre-jour and the details of the old man face are hard to see. Try other light conditions and a more frontal aproach, to get a more dramatic effect.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Mar 27, 2009)

ValDR said:


> Is interesting what you have tried with this one. Unfortunatly you have taken this photo in contre-jour and the details of the old man face are hard to see. Try other light conditions and a more frontal aproach, to get a more dramatic effect.


 Thanks for the advice! I'll remember that next time


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 29, 2009)

Due to the light flooding in the window the subject/Gramps is underexposed, either try exposure compensation or move position so the window lights your subject, good try though and everyone's done the same at one time or other, see ya. H


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea the lighting sucks in this one bro.. needs to be a little bit lighter.


----------



## Taxman82 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey there, I stumbled upon this photograph while trying to look up what "Mooshum" meant after reading it in an article online.

I think the experts have already weighed in on the technical aspects of this photograph re: the lighting, but I signed up for an account just to say how much I appreciate the humanity of this picture.


----------

